# Podcast



## PJones1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where did the podcast go? I miss you.


----------



## Derek Brown (Jul 26, 2011)

Bill is working on his latest book so there will be no Podcasts until that is done - have a look at #1410 at:
http://learnmrexcel.wordpress.com/
For other sources, have a look at my reply to the post at:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=554892&highlight=podcast


----------



## Derek Brown (Aug 22, 2011)

Podcasts are back:
http://learnmrexcel.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hero-0952 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes! Podcasts are back! Woot!


----------



## starl (Aug 24, 2011)

Scottie's back Woot!


----------

